# Any courses to Follow before applying to IT teacher jobs



## Peshali (Sep 25, 2015)

*Is it worth of coming to australia to do a job?*

Hi me and my spouse hope to migrate to next year for a better future. we live in sri lanka now. We are going to apply for PR.i want to know how is the job market now in Australia for IT Professionals? I have more than 4 years of Teaching Experience in IT sector,so i'm looking for a job in that Field in Australia.I 'm recently graduated with Bachelors of IT. My spouse also have industry experience of Automobile Engineering and Production Engineering for 3 years.Will it be difficult for us to find jobs in Australia as PRs?

Are there any courses i have to follow before applying to IT teaching vacancies?

As i was going through this forum i have noticed that it is very costly to live in there, as for me i come from a low income family.and its a bit difficult for me about money concerns.also i have decided to apply for a bank loan here to pay for Visas and so forth expenses.So Is it worth of coming to australia doing a sacrifice like it? Please help


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The job market is not good at the moment, if you come you need to bring enough money to live for 6 months or so without a job. It is the luck of the draw if you get a job. I have heard of people still looking for a job after 12 months in their field.

To my knowledge you can't teach in Australia unless you have a teaching degree - bachelor or masters in Education are the normal ones.


----------



## Peshali (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you mish for the information


----------



## Naren (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Peshali, 

If you're looking to get into an IT teaching role, you'll need your teaching qualifications assessed by the state authority. For example, here in VIC it will be the Vic institute of teaching.

I worked with them indirectly when I was working at Monash University. I'm now a career coach in Melbourne and head up ACECIS, a career development organisation for people from overseas. 

It's always tough for new migrants to crack the job market but if you have the right strategy and networks you can get through.

I wish you all the best.
Naren


----------

